# Missing my boy. How do you cope?



## jessm6 (Dec 1, 2019)

I’m new here, I just made this account after finding the forum on a google search. I just have to get this out.
I had to have my beautiful Rottweiler Buster put to sleep 2 days ago, he was 10 years old and he was my world. I suffer from anxiety and depression and he was my reason to get out of bed in the morning. The pain is just too much, I am so lost. I miss him so much already. I have been crying into his blanket that smells of him for the last 2 days. I just don’t know how to handle this.


----------



## ttaylor45 (Jan 3, 2011)

jessm6 said:


> I'm new here, I just made this account after finding the forum on a google search. I just have to get this out.
> I had to have my beautiful Rottweiler Buster put to sleep 2 days ago, he was 10 years old and he was my world. I suffer from anxiety and depression and he was my reason to get out of bed in the morning. The pain is just too much, I am so lost. I miss him so much already. I have been crying into his blanket that smells of him for the last 2 days. I just don't know how to handle this.


I am so sorry for your loss it is the most heartbreaking decision we have to make for our beloved dogs,I know just how you feel I lost my toy poodle Rusty 18 months ago and then a year ago I lost Pepe as well.I miss them so much even know because like you they were my world. I am hoping to get a new puppy from the same breeder as soon as there is a dog puppy for me,I would like two again eventually and hope they will fill the poodle shaped void in my life. Be kind to yourself and remember you only feel like this because you loved Buster so much and gave him a great life.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your terrible loss of your beloved Buster. You are still in shock over this.The pain of such loss is devastating and grieving has to be got through. Please be gentle with yourself and know that you are among people who understand, here.


----------



## jessm6 (Dec 1, 2019)

ttaylor45 said:


> I am so sorry for your loss it is the most heartbreaking decision we have to make for our beloved dogs,I know just how you feel I lost my toy poodle Rusty 18 months ago and then a year ago I lost Pepe as well.I miss them so much even know because like you they were my world. I am hoping to get a new puppy from the same breeder as soon as there is a dog puppy for me,I would like two again eventually and hope they will fill the poodle shaped void in my life. Be kind to yourself and remember you only feel like this because you loved Buster so much and gave him a great life.


Thank you for your message and I'm so sorry about your dogs also. He did have a great life, I hope he knew how much I loved him. Every minute is a struggle right now


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

I know how you are feeling, we lost our wonderful boy Dillon in February and a day hasn't past with us talking about him. He was just nine and two weeks when we had to say good-bye to him, I truly think the pain ever really goes away, we just learn to live with it. Try and remember the good times you had with him, it does help.


----------



## ttaylor45 (Jan 3, 2011)

jessm6 said:


> Thank you for your message and I'm so sorry about your dogs also. He did have a great life, I hope he knew how much I loved him. Every minute is a struggle right now


I am sure he knew how much you loved him like I'm sure mine did, Rusty was funny he refused to walk on his lead unless I held the lead and also didn't like anyone else carrying him when I was around. Rusty was the one sat up in the picture with dear little Pepe laying down.


----------

